# John Calvin on the imperfection of the believer’s good works



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 30, 2019)

... They consider not, I say, that they are always sprinkled with some spots or blemishes, because they never proceed from that pure and perfect love of God which is demanded by the Law. Our doctrine, therefore, is, that the good works of believers are always devoid of a spotless purity which can stand the inspection of God; nay, that when they are tried by the strict rule of justice, they are, to a certain extent, impure. ...

For more, see John Calvin on the imperfection of the believer’s good works.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

